# Is terminix scamming me?



## bjmarchini (Aug 5, 2011)

I had terminix come out for a "free" termite and pest appraisal. He walked with me and said the house was good. I have a detached garage, and he showed me termite damage to it. He couldn't find any termites though when pulling out wood. He said that if the termites where in the garage, then they are in the house (about 30 feet away) which would seem reasonable though we didn't see any. There is mulch around the house which I am going to remove this spring and replace with stone.

He recommended Termidor for the garage at $801.36 and another $1900 for the house using baits. he said they couldn't use termidor on the house because it had an aold sealed eletric powered well in the basement even though this place has been running on public water for 15 years. I questioned it because it is not in use so he called in and told the office that it had a well inside that was capped, and they said no. makes no sense to me.

Then the negotiations started. He went $300 off. then another $300. I felt like he was selling me a used car. I gave him the had to talk to wife excuse (I am single/divorced). He asked if we could call her so that he could properly explain everything and go for the sale there. So it eventually chopped down to $2000.

I was looking online, and had already read about Termidor. It looks like it runs about $1 per linear foot on amazon. I could also get this stuff Dominion which also has great reviews but only a 7 year protection. It costs about half as much.

While looking around, he found a professional ant bait as he called it, but said his would go underground. It makes me think that the previous owner might have already done this. the damage to garage was just left and the termites are just gone and the damage left behind.


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

I wouldn't pay that kind of money personally. Just figure out the issues you have and fix them yourself. I know sometimes poor drainage can cause termites. Sorry I can't help more. I've never had a bug problem


----------



## autx790 (Aug 30, 2009)

I got termix. When they did the initial inspection, they charged about $1200 i think. Each year after it's $200. After the inspection they said there was no termite activity. What ticked me off was as I started remodling, i found lots of active termites. They said they wouldn't cover the damage because it was so in one place, and there was no way it was done in the 4 months i'd had the policy and it had to have been done before i was covered. They did come out and treat the wood (which was later replaced anyway). The only place I found them was where water was leaking in. The price they told you seems steep.


----------



## hkaur (Oct 25, 2011)

Honestly, I would just go for a more do-it-yourself pest control that's organic and much cheaper: diotomaceous earth. DE is much healthier for you and completely not chemical. It scratches at and opens up the exoskeletons of unwanted bugs like termites (and fleas, and cockroaches, etc.), thereby dehydrating them to death. You won't have a problem with this stuff, and I'm not joking. Terminix is not even worth your time/money/health. You put and inch of this stuff all around the foundations of your house and you won't have a problem, promise. Good luck!


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

hkaur said:


> Honestly, I would just go for a more do-it-yourself pest control that's organic and much cheaper: diotomaceous earth. DE is much healthier for you and completely not chemical. It scratches at and opens up the exoskeletons of unwanted bugs like termites (and fleas, and cockroaches, etc.), thereby dehydrating them to death. You won't have a problem with this stuff, and I'm not joking. Terminix is not even worth your time/money/health. You put and inch of this stuff all around the foundations of your house and you won't have a problem, promise. Good luck!


Good idea, but DE will not be effective against termites ALREADY established in the home. Only good for the termites migrating in, which would contact the stuff, which is mostly silica (sand).

I used Dominion 2L (Imidochloprid)- is is good for 12 years, according to the label on MY bottle. Termidor is too pricey, and tell the Terminix guy to take a hike. They quoted me once $500 to treat the ground around my garage (about 12'square). Total rip off. Bought a bottle od Dominion online. cost only about $25 or so, cant remember exactly. Did the digging myself/son. Done in only 1-2 hrs. AND, I still have 1/2 botle left for other insect control projects, which it is good for. 

No more subterraneans.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

bjmarchini said:


> I had terminix come out for a "free" termite and pest appraisal. He walked with me and said the house was good. I have a detached garage, and he showed me termite damage to it. He couldn't find any termites though when pulling out wood. He said that if the termites where in the garage, then they are in the house (about 30 feet away) which would seem reasonable though we didn't see any. There is mulch around the house which I am going to remove this spring and replace with stone.
> 
> He recommended Termidor for the garage at $801.36 and another $1900 for the house using baits. he said they couldn't use termidor on the house because it had an aold sealed eletric powered well in the basement even though this place has been running on public water for 15 years. I questioned it because it is not in use so he called in and told the office that it had a well inside that was capped, and they said no. makes no sense to me.
> 
> ...


I cant find if you said they are drywoods, or subs?? If drywoods, yeah, they COULD be in your house 30' away, but not necessarily, unless he FINDS them or their signs (pellets/poop, etc). Also, even if you kill your drywoods, you can get them back in a week if your neighbor has them. Thats the irony of it! They fly everywhere! But, I assumed likely you mean subs, as soaking the ground/perifery (linear foot) is for subs, not dry's......

Now, if subs, why does he say your house has them? has he found mud tubes? Other signs? Scare tactic?

Good luck, Man.


----------



## oddjobrookie (Nov 9, 2011)

I wouldn't go with Terminex, they hire people off the streets to do their jobs...(Sorry if I offend anyone) but its true. My buddy worked for Orkin and he told me how they hire anyone and they don't know what they're doing...They might have a few who are actually certified in chemicals and treating insects/wildlife etc but their payments rape you in the end...DE def won't do anything for termites...The story about the well unfortunately for you is true. Baiting isn't really effective from my 5 years of personal experience and 21 years of watching my dad run his business. You need to try out some sort of privately owned company or attempt to treat it yourself....and the mulch definitely needs to go...Not sure if you looked underneath that but mulch sometimes actually brings them into an environment that did not have it in the past. GL


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

http://www.syix.com/emu/html/terminix_lawsuits.html


----------

